# WTB Scurfa .Please read



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

This model with or without bracelet ..Would consider PVD but must have the luminous bezel insert
http://scurfawatches.com/diver-one-stainless-steel

Paypal or BT in UK

Thanks


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

The ss bracelet version is in stock, or is it a used one you want?


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

brummie1875 said:


> The ss bracelet version is in stock, or is it a used one you want?


 Sorry but yes it is a used one I want


----------

